# Top 5 Unbreakable Rules of Rideshare



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

These are mine, in order of importance:

1) Keep all doors locked when empty and when driving to pickup until all pax have been examined curbside and have been deemed suitable for transport

2) Don't drive without dashcam on

3) Don't drive without earplugs

4) If something feels wrong at a pickup, it is wrong. Take nothing on faith - cancel and GTFO of there

5) Be firm and in charge of the ride; don't allow any BS from pax

What are your top 5 rules that you never break?


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

If the pax has french fries, I get to eat one of them.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

1) Don't crash 

2) Just say no to offers of sex, drugs, and hanging out no matter how tempting

3) End bad rides before they start

4) Know your market

5) Shower before you drive


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

If a pax calls or texts "where are you?", cancel.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

M62 said:


> If a pax calls or texts "where are you?", cancel.


Always.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Should have done that my first night. Stacked Ping. Was dropping off one passenger when the next said she was looking and couldn't find me. Instead I replied that I was still 3 minutes away. It went downhill from there. Still wound up shuffling as she was at a coffee shop instead of the pin when I got there.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> These are mine, in order of importance:
> 
> 3) Don't drive without earplugs


Why earplugs? Wearing them could be a safety issue.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> These are mine, in order of importance:
> 
> 1) Keep all doors locked when empty and when driving to pickup until all pax have been examined curbside and have been deemed suitable for transport
> 
> ...


I would replace your #3 with 'I handle all luggage.'


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Why earplugs? Wearing them could be a safety issue.


Because you never know when a quartet of women will get in the car. Or even a trio. Guaranteed full-volume screechfest. Nothing against women; my girlfriend is one. But when they get together it is LOUD.

May not be a problem for all but I suffer from hyperacusis.

It's true that in some states wearing earplugs behind the wheel is outlawed. However, it's not outlawed in other countries such as the UK. Everyone has their own opinions on this. For me personally it's much more dangerous not to use them when there's a loud group of pax in the car.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Because you never know when a quartet of women will get in the car. Or even a trio. Guaranteed full-volume screechfest.


Are you implying that women talk more than men? :roflmao:


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

M62 said:


> Are you implying that women talk more than men?


For some women talking is a competitive sport.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Wear earplugs?? Can't hear emergency vehicles, can't hear my music, and can't hear what pax may be telling/asking me. I'll pass on that one.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

If the female is stacked, tell her the back seat is dirty from last passenger.

put the front seat down like a dentist chair

Enjoy, there ain’t many good ones these days.


if she gets nervous .... tell her it’s alright


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

M62 said:


> Are you implying that women talk more than men?


Yes. But it's not the quantity, it's the volume. When males get together in groups the pack mentality also kicks in and the alphas try to dominate the conversation, but they do it differently from women. Women do it via volume level when in groups.



Illini said:


> Wear earplugs?? Can't hear emergency vehicles, can't hear my music, and can't hear what pax may be telling/asking me. I'll pass on that one.


No, earplugs aren't an off switch for sound. They just attenuate the volume. I can still hear everything that pax say if they speak at normal volume, and of course emergency sirens, music etc.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> These are mine, in order of importance:
> 
> 1) Keep all doors locked when empty and when driving to pickup until all pax have been examined curbside and have been deemed suitable for transport
> 
> ...


I literally do none of these.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I literally do none of these.


#'s 1,2, & 4 are really really important.

#5 is up for interpretation and depends on the driver and #3 I disagree with but that's a different convo and probably more personal preference than anything else.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

mch said:


> #'s 1,2, & 4 are really really important.
> 
> #5 is up for interpretation and depends on the driver and #3 I disagree with but that's a different convo and probably more personal preference than anything else.


#5 comes from doing the drunk shift. Pax are like dogs in that they sense fear. You have to shut problem drunks down straight away otherwise things can get out of hand rapidly.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> #5 comes from doing the drunk shift. Pax are like dogs in that they sense fear. You have to shut problem drunks down straight away otherwise things can get out of hand rapidly.


I agree. I drive bar close alot myself and that's how I handle it. Some can't though.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> #'s 1,2, & 4 are really really important.
> 
> #5 is up for interpretation and depends on the driver and #3 I disagree with but that's a different convo and probably more personal preference than anything else.


I just hate the yanking on the door so I unlock immediately when I reach the pick up. I do confirm the person before I start.

I dont know how people can just drive away from pax once spotted &#129300;. I have a hard time with that. But if I dont see the pax and for some reason something is creepy I would drive away. I did that before.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

#6: change your avatar every day.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> #6: change your avatar every day.


@Mkang14 you got one!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I just hate the yanking on the door so I unlock immediately when I reach the pick up. I do confirm the person before I start.
> 
> I dont know how people can just drive away from pax once spotted &#129300;. I have a hard time with that. But if I dont see the pax and for some reason something is creepy I would drive away. I did that before.


Keep your doors locked!

Haha I love driving away from people. I don't do it often because its rarely warranted but I still love doing it when the situation arises. Last one was some wasted kid standing on the corner flipping the bird and yelling at cars passing by. Of coarse he turned out to be my pax. No way Jose!

@Uber Crack posted 10 crack commandments that were really good too. It had more to do with getting good ratings and tips but they were really good and would fit in this thread. Good enough that they should be taped somewhere in your car or memorized. Of corse I don't remember where she posted them. So a lot of good they'll do me &#128514; .


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> Keep your doors locked!
> 
> Haha I love driving away from people. I don't do it often because its rarely warranted but I still love doing it when the situation arises. Last one was some wasted kid standing on the corner flipping the bird and yelling at cars passing by. Of coarse he turned out to be my pax. No way Jose!
> 
> @Uber Crack posted 10 crack commandments that were really good too. It had more to do with getting good ratings and tips but they were really good and would fit in this thread. Good enough that they should be taped somewhere in your car or memorized. Of corse I don't remember where she posted them. So a lot of good they'll do me &#128514; .


I had a pool pax and we went to pick up the second rider which turned out to be a husband and wife couple. When they walked out the husband started crawling on his knees like he was really drunk. My first pax got worried and she kept telling me to drive away. But I couldn't &#129335;‍♀. I was already in the driveway and they saw me. I just really hate face to face confrontation.

Actually turned out the husband was trying to be funny &#128514;.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I had a pool pax and we went to pick up the second rider which turned out to be a husband and wife couple. When they walked out the husband started crawling on his knees like he was really drunk. My first pax got worried and she kept telling me to drive away. But I couldn't &#129335;‍♀. I was already in the driveway and they saw me. I just really hate face to face confrontation.
> 
> Actually turned out the husband was trying to be funny &#128514;.


Think of it this way. By driving away at the slightest hint of trouble you are potentially avoiding an even closer face to face confrontation.

I also love flipping the bird as I'm driving away but you may not be ready for that yet.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Actually turned out the husband was trying to be funny &#128514;.


Sounds like a swing, and a miss.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> Sounds like a swing, and a miss. :smiles:


Yea if someone is crawling around on their driveway I don't care if they're Don Rickles.

Bye Felicia!


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Jon Stoppable said:


> #6: change your avatar every day.


Yeah @mch


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont know how people can just drive away from pax once spotted


Depends on the situation. Fake service dog, for example, I explain to the pax that they will not be receiving a ride on this occasion, and then I tell them why. This is for the benefit of the video, not for the pax, in case the pax submits a false complaint to Uberlyft.

If it's for unaccompanied minor I just park up nearby and act like I'm on the phone. If the pax walks over to the car to ask why I haven't cancelled, I tell them there's been a policy change and I have to call in to report all underage pax.

All other ride denials, it's not worth expending my breath on why the pax failed their pre-ride inspection. I just hit the gas and move on.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Clarity said:


> Yeah @mch


I'm still searching for the perfect one &#128514;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> Think of it this way. By driving away at the slightest hint of trouble you are potentially avoiding an even closer face to face confrontation.
> 
> I also love flipping the bird as I'm driving away but you may not be ready for that yet.


What if they start throwing stuff and report me


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> What if they start throwing stuff and report me


Things bounce. Had some dillhole throw a water bottle at me when merging on the highway because he wanted to merge before me, despite being behind me. Piss off. I merge at speed, not speed demon.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> What if they start throwing stuff and report me


They cant report you. You didn't start the ride yet. Plus do you want someone in your car that would throw something at an Uber that drove away? They clearly have anger issues.

I actually got a bottle thrown at my car this summer. I keep meaning to tell the story here. I probably didn't handle the situation completely correctly because after the bottle hit I immediately stopped and got out of my car to exchange pleasantries but I'm glad they never got in my car!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

The earplugs? This seems wonky as a 'hard rule' and I'd ever stuff things into my ear for a driving shift.
However.
I am a firm believer in #5) Be firm, set the tone, and no BS from PAX.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> The earplugs? This seems wonky as a 'hard rule' and I'd ever stuff things into my ear for a driving shift.


This one's not for everyone, but for me it's essential. I won't drive RS without them.

Hyperacusis has a lot to do with it. Going to the movies, for example, is too uncomfortable for me without earplugs because of the volume.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I just try to avoid confrontation with pax at all cost. It seems to work out 🤷‍♀️. Its for our own good. 

When I first started, my first 1 star, I argued back and forth with a pax and he got so mad he started yelling. He wasnt initially yelling but me participating in that argument did no good. The moment he started yelling I worked on calming the situation.

Never had anything like this happen again. Even in cases where someone is looking annoyed before they get in my car, they are usually fine once they get in. People have bad days. I for one understand that 😅.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> These are mine, in order of importance:
> 
> 1) Keep all doors locked when empty and when driving to pickup until all pax have been examined curbside and have been deemed suitable for transport
> 
> ...


#1 - Dash Cam ALWAYS
#2 - If they call and say they have a non-service animal Dog.....ask the breed, the size, and if it's well behaved
#3 - If they say they are just dropping something off or picking something up and need to call another uber for a ride home - *OFFER A CASH RIDE BACK*
#4 - Turn off future ride requests when driving a Pax from a good area* TO THE HOOD*
#5 - Don't do a preemptive call to support after a bad ride ends, it will only get u shelved and investigated.
#6 - If this gig is your primary source of income, *HAVE A BACKUP PLAN*


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I just try to avoid confrontation with pax at all cost. It seems to work out &#129335;‍♀. Its for our own good.
> 
> When I first started, my first 1 star, I argued back and forth with a pax and he got so mad he started yelling. He wasnt initially yelling but me participating in that argument did no good. The moment he started yelling I worked on calming the situation.
> 
> Never had anything like this happen again. Even in cases where someone is looking annoyed before they get in my car, they are usually fine once they get in. People have bad days. I for one understand that &#128517;.


I think this is where pax get confused. They think because you are there, "but you _have_ to take me".

What they don't realize is that a ride request simply means that the driver may or may not go to the pax' location in order to inspect them and then decide whether to take them or not.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I just try to avoid confrontation with pax at all cost. It seems to work out &#129335;‍♀. Its for our own good.
> 
> When I first started, my first 1 star, I argued back and forth with a pax and he got so mad he started yelling. He wasnt initially yelling but me participating in that argument did no good. The moment he started yelling I worked on calming the situation.
> 
> Never had anything like this happen again. Even in cases where someone is looking annoyed before they get in my car, they are usually fine once they get in. People have bad days. I for one understand that &#128517;.


Absolutely avoid confrontation at all costs! So do it! Ending a bad ride before it starts is the best weapon you have.

One of the costs may be an angry pax throwing something at your car, or yelling at you as you drive away, but by driving away but you still avoided a potential confrontation.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I had a pool pax...


Stop right there and consider hiring a lawyer, before you implicate yourself any further :biggrin:.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> #1 - Dash Cam ALWAYS
> #2 - If they call and say they have a non-service animal Dog.....ask the breed, the size, and if it's well behaved
> #3 - If they say they are just dropping something off or picking something up and need to call another uber for a ride home - *OFFER A CASH RIDE BACK*
> #4 - Turn off future ride requests when driving a Pax from a good area* TO THE HOOD*
> ...


I agree with all of those, except not calling in to Uberlyft to strike first when a problem pax is encountered. I always hit hard ("pax was racist/homophobic/threatened violence towards me" etc). The problem pax is likely to make up all kinds of BS to Uberlyft - I make sure I do it better than them and haven't had a problem.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Why earplugs? Wearing them could be a safety issue.


Disagree. If you drive with the windows down you will exceed OSHA danger levels for noise. If your pax crank the radio up, same thing. I have good hearing. I can hear BETTER with ear plugs in than a lot of people can without ear plugs. Why? Because I always carry ear plugs with me and I USE them.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I think this is where pax get confused. They think because you are there, "but you _have_ to take me".
> 
> What they don't realize is that a ride request simply means that the driver may or may not go to the pax' location in order to inspect them and then decide whether to take them or not.


I am at times a snowflake enabler. But it's also a way to protect myself from escalations. It's a pretty good defensive approach.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I am at times a snowflake enabler. But it's also a way to protect myself from escalations. It's a pretty good defensive approach.


I agree; deescalate when needed. When driving drunks it's a fine line between being firm enough and overreaching into antagonism.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Stop right there and consider hiring a lawyer, before you implicate yourself any further :biggrin:.


Most of my stories start out that way &#129335;‍♀. I'm a notorious pool acceptor &#128129;‍♀.

But dont tell @The Gift of Fish he'll pick on me and never let me forget &#128555;


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Hyperacusis has a lot to do with it. Going to the movies, for example, is too uncomfortable for me without earplugs because of the volume.


I agree. It is nuts how loud the movie theaters are these days. I don't think you need hyperacusis to be uncomfortable in typical theaters. I think this is the result of a society where most people have significant hearing loss and are so accustomed to excessive noise that they don't realize the problem. Children often brag about wearing a T-shirt in cold weather. Loud noise exposure acceptance often amounts to similar childish braggery but people don't realize they are causing long term injury to themselves by constant exposure to loud noise.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> But dont tell @The Gift of Fish he'll never let me forget &#128555;


&#128064; Too late!


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I just try to avoid confrontation with pax at all cost. It seems to work out &#129335;‍♀. Its for our own good.


Yeah lately I've been avoiding as much confrontation as possible. Sometimes things happen where I have to speak up, and when I do, I aim for a win win solution and keep my cool.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I am at times a snowflake enabler. But it's also a way to protect myself from escalations. It's a pretty good defensive approach.


Once pax are in the car and I've started trip, I'll grin and bear most stuff, and just downrate afterwards if warranted. But until that point, I'll cancel at signs of trouble.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I literally do none of these.


You and I both, MS. Hang&#128519;


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

1) Don't show I'm in a bad mood.

2) Drive as smoothly as possible and only in dire need ask for a turn if the GPS is acting up.

3) Roll with the punches unless intolerable/dangerous.

4) Be a school teacher. Calm and magnanimous but not a pushover.

5) Don't be too controversial/divisive in my chatting.

Having said all that, I do feel weird for being service oriented when I read what other people write on this board sometimes. I guess you're a loser if you're nice/flexible? Odd.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> These are mine, in order of importance:
> 
> 1) Keep all doors locked when empty and when driving to pickup until all pax have been examined curbside and have been deemed suitable for transport
> 
> ...


1.) Drinks are welcome
2.) Drive Through for drunks
( i am a member of Save the Liver Foundation)
3.) Tips are welcome.
4.) Multiple stops are o.k.
5.) If i wait- You Tip.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> Having said all that, I do feel weird for being service oriented when I read what other people write on this board sometimes. I guess you're a loser if you're nice/flexible? Odd.


This job changes people. It takes ordinary folk and turns them into Travis Bickle.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

1. Don't drive after 9 pm unless its surging. 
2. Don't do pickups at the beach. Your car will be full of sand and seats will most likely get wet, which will force you to go offline.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> 1) Don't show I'm in a bad mood.


Yep this is very important especially during situations where I have to confront. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This job changes people. It takes ordinary folk and turns them into Travis Bickle.


I have to say I find 98% of pax perfectly fine or otherwise within the realm of normal. I don't want to be a dick to everyone because of an occasional bad apple and I just feel like you're shooting yourself in the foot if you take the negative baggage with you. But I do live in a small city so maybe it's not so rough here.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

If you have earplugs in you won’t be able to hear the pax cussing you out.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> I have to say I find 98% of pax perfectly fine or otherwise within the realm of normal. I don't want to be a dick to everyone because of an occasional bad apple and I just feel like you're shooting yourself in the foot if you take the negative baggage with you. But I do live in a small city so maybe it's not so rough here.


I don't think it's a conscious effort to be a dick to people; it's just a normal reaction to the realities of the job.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> I have to say I find 98% of pax perfectly fine or otherwise within the realm of normal. I don't want to be a dick to everyone because of an occasional bad apple and I just feel like you're shooting yourself in the foot if you take the negative baggage with you. But I do live in a small city so maybe it's not so rough here.


I feel the same but then again I only do this part time. If I did this all day everyday Im sure my attitude would be completely different.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Dunno about the earplugs thing. I would replace that with Always confirm you have the correct ride. The others seem pretty common sense. Glad there are a few of us that have intelligence! Good list, Fishy.



The Gift of Fish said:


> 3) Don't drive without earplugs


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I learned 1, 2 and 5 here before starting and they've worked great. 4 I'd heard and should have taken more to heart like the others.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

1. Use your blinker
2. Move to the right when not passing
3. Obey solid white lines.
4. "I'm here" is a cancel
5. Safety


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Because you never know when a quartet of women will get in the car. Or even a trio. Guaranteed full-volume screechfest. Nothing against women; my girlfriend is one. But when they get together it is LOUD.
> 
> May not be a problem for all but I suffer from hyperacusis.
> 
> It's true that in some states wearing earplugs behind the wheel is outlawed. However, it's not outlawed in other countries such as the UK. Everyone has their own opinions on this. For me personally it's much more dangerous not to use them when there's a loud group of pax in the car.


Why are you even listening? I tune everything out unless it's directed at me.

My rules are:

Don't dick around getting to the pickup. 
Contact the pax when arriving at an apartment complex. I'm always at the leasing office.
Go to the location listed on the app because Uber won't start the clock until you do.
Verify their name and drop off location. 
Ask if they have a specific time to get to their destination.
Never add a drop yourself. Ask them to do it via the app.
Thank them for the ride.
Check the backseat when they exit.
Keep water and emesis bags on hand.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

1. If you get a bad vibe or any attitude from the pax before you get started, 
cancel the ride. It will be a 1 star and a possible phone in complaint that could get you deactivated, depending on how creative they are.

2. Once the timer is up, cancel and go. 0 tolerance. Don’t answer any calls. Nothing productive comes from it. And never accept the request you just cancelled on in this situation when they re-request. 

3. If they leave something in the car, wait for them to call you, so you can collect your $15. 9 out of 10 don’t care about your time and won’t tip you for doing “the right thing” and taking it back proactively.

4. 80% backseat drive. Don’t get mad, just go your route. If they insist, tell them you just went that way and there is an accident blocking traffic. They will appreciate your knowledge. Usually. And in general, *#&$ the gps. Go your way. 

5. No minor, more than 4 or speeding because they are late. They are trying to make their problems, your problems. After you tell them no, refer back to rule #1.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I had a pool pax and we went to pick up the second rider which turned out to be a husband and wife couple. When they walked out the husband started crawling on his knees like he was really drunk. My first pax got worried and she kept telling me to drive away. But I couldn't &#129335;‍♀. I was already in the driveway and they saw me. I just really hate face to face confrontation.
> 
> Actually turned out the husband was trying to be funny &#128514;.


I avoid pool whenever possible. I don't need one Pax judging me for what transpires with another pax. They won't see it from my viewpoint. Nothing but an opportunity for doubled 1 stars. Hard to shuffle on second when the first is watching you. Or the opposite when the first wished I didn't pick up the second. Pool, nevermind.



Ssgcraig said:


> 1. Use your blinker
> 2. Move to the right when not passing
> 3. Obey solid white lines.
> 4. "I'm here" is a cancel
> 5. Safety


Solid white lines in CA are outlines, that can be crossed. Solid yellow lines can not.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

LADryver said:


> I avoid pool whenever possible. I don't need one Pax judging me for what transpires with another pax. They won't see it from my viewpoint. Nothing but an opportunity for doubled 1 stars. Hard to shuffle on second when the first is watching you. Or the opposite when the first wished I didn't pick up the second. Pool, nevermind.
> 
> 
> Solid white lines in CA are outlines, that can be crossed. Solid yellow lines can not.


Outlines of what? Weird state.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

mch said:


> They cant report you. You didn't start the ride yet. Plus do you want someone in your car that would throw something at an Uber that drove away? They clearly have anger issues.
> 
> I actually got a bottle thrown at my car this summer. I keep meaning to tell the story here. I probably didn't handle the situation completely correctly because after the bottle hit I immediately stopped and got out of my car to exchange pleasantries but I'm glad they never got in my car!


I had a pickup at a casino, had to explain to the guy that he can't bring his beer in my car. He got mad and threw the beer bottle at my car. Security guard yelled at him from across valet. He picked the bottle back up and threw it at the security guard. About two seconds later he was on the ground with a knee in his back and handcuffs being put on. I waited out the timer while watching the show. Casino had him arrested for assault, asked if I wanted to press charges too. There was no damage so I declined. Moral of story: don't throw things at Uber drivers at a casino.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Why are you even listening? I tune everything out unless it's directed at me.


There is no evidence in my posts to indicate that I listen to pax' conversations. You confuse listening with hearing, which is odd as there is a clear distinction between the two. But I will run through it anyway:

Listening is voluntary - it is the action of paying attention, in this context to what is being said. We control whether we listen to certain sounds or not.

Hearing, on the other hand is involuntary - it is the action of perceiving sound. We have no control over what we hear or do not hear. And it is the hearing of excessive noise that affects sufferers of hyperacusis, not whether or not the hearer focuses on what is being said.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I listen. Had an XL ride, not sure what the context was because everyone was talking over everyone else but suddenly one girl said, "Because I'm a *****."

I laughed hard. They all laughed at me laughing.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> 4. "I'm here" is a cancel


When I'm bored and it's slow I like playing the "I'm here" game. It reminds me a bit of the "who's on first" sketch.

Pax - "I'm here"
Me - "I'm here too!"
Pax - "I don't see you"
Me - "I'm right here. Where are you?"
Pax - "I'm here. Are you sure you're here?"
Me - "I'm always 'here' "
Pax - "Huh?"
Me - "My here might be your there"

Etc etc until 5:00; collect $5.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> When I'm bored and it's slow I like playing the "I'm here" game. It reminds me a bit of the "who's on first" sketch.
> 
> Pax - "I'm here"
> Me - "I'm here too!"
> ...


Trying to pickup a college student once on campus, she says "are you where you are supposed to be?"

Trying to salvage the ride, I said, "Philosophically speaking, we are always where we are supposed to be".

$5 tip and a laugh when she got in


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> What if they start throwing stuff and report me





VanGuy said:


> Things bounce. Had some dillhole throw a water bottle at me when merging on the highway because he wanted to merge before me, despite being behind me. Piss off. I merge at speed, not speed demon.


I accidentally merged into a line of cars that were headed to a funeral last week.
The guy behind me was throwing water bottles at my car hahaha
**** it, got to the highway really quickly.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I accidentally merged into a line of cars that were headed to a funeral last week.
> The guy behind me was throwing water bottles at my car hahaha
> @@@@ it, got to the highway really quickly.


I feel like I shouldnt be laughing at this &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

UbaBrah said:


> I have to say I find 98% of pax perfectly fine or otherwise within the realm of normal. I don't want to be a dick to everyone because of an occasional bad apple and I just feel like you're shooting yourself in the foot if you take the negative baggage with you. But I do live in a small city so maybe it's not so rough here.


I don't think it is just down to a small city. I drive in Massachusetts, a state that is constantly ranked as one of the country's rudest. In my 5 years experience, a true paxhole is very far and few between. It's true that you are more likely to have quiet rides here where driver and pax don't say a word (which I know drives out-of-towners crazy). But in Mass, that is not considered rude at all.



UbaBrah said:


> 5) Don't be too controversial/divisive in my chatting.
> 
> Having said all that, I do feel weird for being service oriented when I read what other people write on this board sometimes. I guess you're a loser if you're nice/flexible? Odd.


Totally agree. I don't understand the mindset of purposely being confrontational when serving the public. I get not being a push over. But I never understood those who need to make everything a me/us-vs-them situation.



ABQuber said:


> 2. Once the timer is up, cancel and go. 0 tolerance. Don't answer any calls. Nothing productive comes from it. And never accept the request you just cancelled on in this situation when they re-request.
> 
> 5. No .... speeding because they are late. They are trying to make their problems, your problems.


^^^This and This all day, everyday^^^

These 2 scenarios are where I find myself putting my foot down with pax the most.

You ordered the Uber, it is on you to make sure you are ready. If not, you shouldn't have ordered the Uber. Plain and simple. The only exceptions I give is when I have Scheduled Ride and I show up before the window begins. But I will always cancel 5 minutes into the window if you don't show up.

And if you are late for something, that is on you too. It's not your Uber driver's job to make up for poor planning skills. And if you text or call me beforehand to tell me you are in a rush, it's a sure-fire way of having your ride cancelled.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> These are mine, in order of importance:
> 
> 1) Keep all doors locked when empty and when driving to pickup until all pax have been examined curbside and have been deemed suitable for transport
> 
> ...


1. Take care of the pax... go out of your way to take care of them 
2. Always try to defuse the situation 
3. When in Rome, do as the Romans. Know your area and fine tune your behavior. You adjust to the pax and his surroundings not the other way around.
18 year old vs 25 year old vs 35 and older.
They are all not same.

4. Any doubt, decline or cancel and drop pax at a good place. My car and my rules good in movie script or at UP, but in real Uber life can get you in trouble &#128513; fire a email to the corporate every time on any pax misbehavior. 
5. Don't argue with the pax, locking horns will not help the cause.
6. Dash Cam- a must to all night drivers.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I had a pool pax and we went to pick up the second rider which turned out to be a husband and wife couple. When they walked out the husband started crawling on his knees like he was really drunk. My first pax got worried and she kept telling me to drive away. But I couldn't &#129335;‍♀. I was already in the driveway and they saw me. I just really hate face to face confrontation.
> 
> Actually turned out the husband was trying to be funny &#128514;.


If you can't handle "face to face confrontation" and you consider being in a car, in a driveway either one of those two things--you honestly need some help with assertiveness. I shudder to think what you do with groups of people who use offensive language, or someone who comes in with an open top beer, or plops in the front seat and yaks on the phone loud, or has a strobe light flickering phone screen right next to you, or reaches over to grab your heat-A/C controls or radio, or buttless leather chap wearing dudes on gay pride day....


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Halfmybrain said:


> or buttless leather chap wearing dudes on gay pride day....


Itching powder. I learned that in like my first week here.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This job changes people. It takes ordinary folk and turns them into Travis Bickle.


I had to look that up, even though I watched that movie for the first time just a couple months ago (I'm 50something)


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I literally do none of these.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> Itching powder. I learned that in like my first week here. :smiles:


yeah I really want crackboys squirming and shimmying their butts in my bucket seats


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> #5 comes from doing the drunk shift. Pax are like dogs in that they sense fear. You have to shut problem drunks down straight away otherwise things can get out of hand rapidly.


I treat 'em like wayward misbehaving children. I had one flash me once and I told him to put it away nobody wants to see that thing.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Halfmybrain said:


> yeah I really want crackboys squirming and shimmying their butts in my bucket seats
> 
> View attachment 408252


Someone has to be the heavy if you want people to learn bare asses on other people's furniture is just not cool.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> Someone has to be the heavy if you want people to learn bare asses on other people's furniture is just not cool. :smiles:


Nor is wet swimsuit ass on leather seats!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> Nor is wet swimsuit ass on leather seats!


Make it loud and clear, "Just let me get you the dog blanket before you sit down."


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Halfmybrain said:


> If you can't handle "face to face confrontation" and you consider being in a car, in a driveway either one of those two things--you honestly need some help with assertiveness. I shudder to think what you do with groups of people who use offensive language, or someone who comes in with an open top beer, or plops in the front seat and yaks on the phone loud, or has a strobe light flickering phone screen right next to you, or reaches over to grab your heat-A/C controls or radio, or buttless leather chap wearing dudes on gay pride day....


There's a difference.

I can tell someone no beer, to stop a flickering light, or tell them I can adjust the ac, etc in a very non offensive way. I dont come off in a way that makes people put their guard up. Probably a dozen years of handling escalations at my day job.

Problem for me is if I'm assertive or take action like drive away from pax. Act in a way I'm not comfortable with. Now I feel like I'm escalating something past what needed to happen. It's not the way I handle things in person.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> 3) Don't drive without earplugs


You spelled "buttplugs" wrong.


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

Don't use brakes to stop if someone jumps in front of you or you get a 1 star for saving everybody's lives.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> There's a difference.
> 
> I can tell someone no beer, to stop a flickering light, or tell them I can adjust the ac, etc in a very non offensive way. I dont come off in a way that makes people put their guard up. Probably a dozen years of handling escalations at my day job.
> 
> Problem for me is if I'm assertive or take action like drive away from pax. Act in a way I'm not comfortable with. Now I feel like I'm escalating something past what needed to happen. It's not the way I handle things.


You come across as kind of smart when your not hanging with your clique
#badinfluences
#showmeyourfriendsandillshowyouyourfuture


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> What if they start throwing stuff and report me


Can a pax rate or report a driver if the ride never started?


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

earplug or earbuds????



Trafficat said:


> If your pax crank the radio up, same thing. I have good hearing.


Why the heck is pax in charge of your radio???????????


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

M62 said:


> If a pax calls or texts "where are you?", cancel.


or text iam her


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

RaleighUber said:


> Can a pax rate or report a driver if the ride never started?


No. This is why it's critical to pay attention to tell tale signs you're dealing with a paxhole and cancel before the ride starts if possible.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

jazzapt said:


> I don't think it is just down to a small city. I drive in Massachusetts, a state that is constantly ranked as one of the country's rudest. In my 5 years experience, a true paxhole is very far and few between. It's true that you are more likely to have quiet rides here where driver and pax don't say a word (which I know drives out-of-towners crazy). But in Mass, that is not considered rude at all.
> 
> Totally agree. I don't understand the mindset of purposely being confrontational when serving the public. I get not being a push over. But I never understood those who need to make everything a me/us-vs-them situation.
> 
> ...


Fo. Sho.

6. if you pre-text with "can you hurry please" or "are you coming" or "my water broke try to hurry", cancel.


----------



## South Shore Driver (Jan 17, 2017)

I'll just mention: Never start the trip until you confirm all the passengers are in the car. You want to preserve your right to cancel without getting rated if you are concerned about an individual passenger or if they are trying to play a game with you and cram too many in your car by sending them out in stages.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> You spelled "buttplugs" wrong.


I remember yo mama telling me that after she'd had her back door fun with the plugs she'd reuse them as pacifiers for you when you were little. Said you preferred 'em to a Tootsie Roll. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

1. Do not accept Lyft Shared.
1. Drunks who can not stand on their own two feet can wait for "all the other Uber drivers" who haul people in that condition.
1. No third party rides. Dump your "problem" on "all the other Uber drivers" 
1. NO EATING IN THE CAR. If you want to eat in the car, request "all the other Uber drivers".
1. If the [French for "shower][grocery store container] who sits in the front fails to put the front seat back as he found it, one star will be automatically deducted. Similarly, parties of four or three, where there is one [French for "shower"[grocery store container] guy and the other two or three are SMMMMMMMOKKKKKKING HOT, double triple Grade AAA scantily clad chicks whose dresses almost fit them and are almost on, if the [French for "shower"][grocery store container] sits in the front, one star will be automatically awarded.


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

If people are cocks after you pick them up at home or work, advise that cock you know where they live or work. Then, before they slam the door, be texting Support with a First Come, first served bs complain against them. Maybe file a Cleaning Fee Claim, too. CYA lol...jk by the way. Or am i?


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Rule #1: Buy lotto tickets...if you win, all other rules irrelevant.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

EM1 said:


> Rule #1: Buy lotto tickets...if you win, all other rules irrelevant.


_Wahddya' _do if you do not win?


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> _Wahddya' _do if you do not win?


Revert back to the 'Top 5 Rules'


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

mch said:


> Just say no to offers of sex, drugs, and hanging out no matter how tempting


I've never been offered sex, drugs, or rock and / or roll. Thousands of trips. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I've never been offered sex, drugs, or rock and / or roll. Thousands of trips. Am I doing something wrong?


You're not working bar close


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

mch said:


> Are you working bar close?


Hellll no &#128514;

Usually 2 to 8. But my market doesn't seem to be like that.


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

M62 said:


> If a pax calls or texts "where are you?", cancel.


Could not agree more!!! Crazy alert right there!


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I just hate the yanking on the door so I unlock immediately when I reach the pick up. I do confirm the person before I start.
> 
> I dont know how people can just drive away from pax once spotted &#129300;. I have a hard time with that. But if I dont see the pax and for some reason something is creepy I would drive away. I did that before.


As a lady driver, you should prolly do it more actually. You enjoy RS more than the income it gives you.

So you have the right to be more picky as a female. Benefits from these companies mean nothing. So your safety is much more important!

You don't need those sleezy pax for 3$ more. Take the better ride. Then get tipped! So much easier!


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Never take out a loan or mortgage based on in app tip promises.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Depends on the situation. Fake service dog, for example, I explain to the pax that they will not be receiving a ride on this occasion, and then I tell them why. This is for the benefit of the video, not for the pax, in case the pax submits a false complaint to Uberlyft.
> 
> If it's for unaccompanied minor I just park up nearby and act like I'm on the phone. If the pax walks over to the car to ask why I haven't cancelled, I tell them there's been a policy change and I have to call in to report all underage pax.
> 
> All other ride denials, it's not worth expending my breath on why the pax failed their pre-ride inspection. I just hit the gas and move on.


People have dash cams ,once the pax says u refused the service dog, your at a really high risk for deactivation. Read some threads. Besides feeling unsafe,imo its better to take the dog . Uber not gonna care abt the dash cam.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

M62 said:


> Never take out a loan or mortgage based on in app tip promises.


That's a hellva cheap mortgage.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

mch said:


> They cant report you. You didn't start the ride yet. Plus do you want someone in your car that would throw something at an Uber that drove away? They clearly have anger issues.
> 
> I actually got a bottle thrown at my car this summer. I keep meaning to tell the story here. I probably didn't handle the situation completely correctly because after the bottle hit I immediately stopped and got out of my car to exchange pleasantries but I'm glad they never got in my car!


Cancelled trips are Reportable. Just like driver has complete history of all trips, even Cancelled, so too do passengers. That's how lying passengers use the 'service animal' lie to get drivers deactivated.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

tc49821 said:


> People have dash cams ,once the pax says u refused the service dog, your at a really high risk for deactivation. Read some threads. Besides feeling unsafe,imo its better to take the dog . Uber not gonna care abt the dash cam.


Not going to revive that old dead horse of a discussion. Suffice to say, however, that I don't need to read threads on it. I have been falsely accused of not taking service animals several times by both Uber and Lyft pax, and submitting video evidence to Uberlyft is the only proof that saves me from permanent deactivation.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> When I first started, my first 1 star, I argued back and forth with a pax and he got so mad he started yelling. He wasnt initially yelling but me participating in that argument did no good. The moment he started yelling I worked on calming the situation.


I am 100% for calming. As a female driver I won't allow anything to escalate ever. It's for my own safety. :smiles:



Mista T said:


> Good list, Fishy.


That's too adorbs for words :laugh:


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I've never been offered sex, drugs, or rock and / or roll. Thousands of trips.


This does not happen as often as _Letters to Penthouse_, cab drivers or certain posters to this forum would have you believe.

Cab drivers tell several kinds of lies, but the biggest three are, in ascending order:

1. How little they earn (to the Internal Revenue)
2. How much they earn (to everyone else)
3. How often they have a Close Encounter of the Best Kind with their female passengers.

As a TNC driver _ain't nothin' but no illegal, underinformed, underinsured, unlicenced, and underpaid tack-see driver_, it _ain't no see-prize_ that many of them act like a cab driver.

If you are married, consider yourself fortunate that it has not happened. Much like in an automobile collision, the only winners in a divorce case are the lawyers. In fact, there are other reasons to be glad that this has not occurred. Ask me how I know this.

TL;dr: _You ain't doin' nutthin' "wrong"_.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> May not be a problem for all but I suffer from hyperacusis.


Then you're not suited for driving for U/L.

If you drove for me, you'd get a 1 Star and a report. Driving with earplugs is inappropriate.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

In some states, earphones or headphones, even will get you a summons. I would expect that ear plugs would also get you a summons. 

The Commonwealth of Virginia and the District of Columbia allow any of the above in one ear, but, having any of the above in both will earn you a summons.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> There's a difference.
> 
> I can tell someone no beer, to stop a flickering light, or tell them I can adjust the ac, etc in a very non offensive way. I dont come off in a way that makes people put their guard up. Probably a dozen years of handling escalations at my day job.
> 
> Problem for me is if I'm assertive or take action like drive away from pax. Act in a way I'm not comfortable with. Now I feel like I'm escalating something past what needed to happen. It's not the way I handle things in person.


I'm gonna continue to yell at you about this until the cows come home &#128514; . Keep your doors locked! Keep your doors locked! Keep your doors locked! Drive away at the first hint of trouble! Drive away at the first hint of trouble! Drive away at the first hint of trouble! You need to get comfortable with these two things. Door locks, your eyes and intuition, and your ability to cancel a ride before you start it are three of the best safety tools you have at your disposal.

You pull up and it's 4 rowdy dudes in front of a bar having chicken fights? - bye
People are physically carrying someone to your car? - bye
A woman is screaming at you because she is 10 feet away from where you pull up? - bye
You pull up and guy's are pulling one of your potential pax's away from what looks like a potential fight? - bye
You notice the dude walking to your car wearing sweatpants has a giant boner? - bye
Any negative vibes whatsoever? - bye

I agree with your first paragraph and I'm the same way. It may not seem so with the stories I tell here but who wants to read about that time the rude guy told me to turn my AC down........ and I did it and dropped him off without incident&#128514;

The funny thing about this is my cancel rate is currently 2% so these situations don't arise often. I'm usually between 0%-7% cancel rate. My standards for what I deem acceptable behavior at pickup are pretty low, but I'm always ready to bounce if need be.




ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I accidentally merged into a line of cars that were headed to a funeral last week.
> The guy behind me was throwing water bottles at my car hahaha
> @@@@ it, got to the highway really quickly.


I'm picturing this happening and it's hilarious.



UberLaLa said:


> Cancelled trips are Reportable. Just like driver has complete history of all trips, even Cancelled, so too do passengers. That's how lying passengers use the 'service animal' lie to get drivers deactivated.


Yea you're right. I was thinking ratings.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

mch said:


> ...
> 
> Yea you're right. I was thinking ratings.


But you are 100 correct in everything else you wrote. :coolio:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> I'm gonna continue to yell at you about this until the cows come home &#128514; . Keep your doors locked! Keep your doors locked! Keep your doors locked! Drive away at the first hint of trouble! Drive away at the first hint of trouble! Drive away at the first hint of trouble! You need to get comfortable with these two things. Door locks, your eyes and intuition, and your ability to cancel a ride before you start it are three of the best safety tools you have at your disposal.
> 
> You pull up and it's 4 rowdy dudes in front of a bar having chicken fights? - bye
> People are physically carrying someone to your car? - bye
> ...


Okay I would probably drive away in some of the situations you described. Except, maybe the non violent, non scary ones &#128517;. I drove most of my rides during the early evening (commuting hours) so hardly faced issues, until I started taking on friday nights.

I probably wouldn't drive off due to intoxicated looking person, never had a vomit incident. I might have to get that anger of having someone actually vomit or almost vomit in my car, before starting to feel different.

Also boner guy I might not leave because tbh cant ever remember looking in that direction when picking someone up &#129300;. Theres always pepper spray and screw driver for protection.

The keeping doors locked until seeing them is something I'm trying next time I drive. Let's see how that goes&#128077;. Maybe it won't be too much of a hassle.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> ...
> Also boner guy I might not leave because tbh cant ever remember looking in that direction when picking someone up &#129300;. Theres always pepper spray and screw driver for protection.
> 
> The keeping doors locked until seeing them is something I'm trying next time I drive. Let's see how that goes&#128077;. Maybe it won't be too much of a hassle.


Dang girl, you just roll with pure and utter gusto!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

1. Don’t run into anything
2. Don’t take more passengers than you have seatbelts for
3. No open containers (of booze)
4. Don’t go too far for a pickup
5. Don’t take a toll road to get to a pickup


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

mch said:


> Think of it this way. By driving away at the slightest hint of trouble you are potentially avoiding an even closer face to face confrontation.
> 
> I also love flipping the bird as I'm driving away but you may not be ready for that yet.


You should toss em out a lamprey too
Just in case they need a snack
while they are waiting on the next driver



The Gift of Fish said:


> This job changes people. It takes ordinary folk and turns them into Travis Bickle.


Are you talking to me?


----------



## PoorAssUberDriver (Jan 12, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> These are mine, in order of importance:
> 
> 1) Keep all doors locked when empty and when driving to pickup until all pax have been examined curbside and have been deemed suitable for transport
> 
> ...


1) KEEP YOUR CAR CLEAN!
Number one complement I get and number one complaint about other drivers.
2) DONT FIT THE MOLD!
The stereotypical uber driver wearing flip flops, basketball shorts and smelling like he doesn't know smoking makes you stink. Don't be that guy (or girl)
3) HAVE TWO EARS AND ONE MOUTH
I only talk as much as the customer talks
4) WHAT SMELLS GOOD TO YOU DOESNT SMELL GOOD TO EVERYONE!
Think about the air fresheners most car washes give. It's usually some sort of new car smell. Not the coconut or lavender you may think is amazing. New car smell definitely isn't the best but people are accustomed to the smell and don't notice it.
5) IF SOMETHING FEELS "OFF" WHEN PULLING UP, LEAVE!
We've all had that pick up at one time or another. Our spidy sense told us it was wrong but it was a $30 trip and we really needed it. Always remember, your life or your car isn't worth the fare. Something else will come
***BONUS***
6) IF PULLING UP TO A PAX AND HES SMOKING A CIGARETTES ABOUT TO GET IN YOUR CAR, LEAVE.
Smokers are disgusting and they leave a smell in your car that is detectable to other non smokers and EXTREMELY OFFENSIVE. Just not worth having that person in your car. That fact they are smoking right as they're about to get into a strangers car should tell you all you need to know about how inconsiderate they are as a human being.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> These are mine, in order of importance:
> 
> 1) Keep all doors locked when empty and when driving to pickup until all pax have been examined curbside and have been deemed suitable for transport
> 
> ...


1) always abuse substances before driving Uber
2) always see how fast I can go for bigger tips
3) kick babies
4) shoot emotional support animals
5) never drive with a dash cam
6) five star everyone

every time I make a post like this I get an email from Uber telling me about a background check that's required for me to keep driving; strange because I've been online all week and my background check is valid and current. So far so good&#128557;


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

PoorAssUberDriver said:


> 1) KEEP YOUR CAR CLEAN!
> Number one complement I get and number one complaint about other drivers.
> 2) DONT FIT THE MOLD!
> The stereotypical uber driver wearing flip flops, basketball shorts and smelling like he doesn't know smoking makes you stink. Don't be that guy (or girl)
> ...


Agreed. Freshly smoked pax = "Ride Denied!"


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> These are mine, in order of importance:
> 
> 1) Keep all doors locked when empty and when driving to pickup until all pax have been examined curbside and have been deemed suitable for transport
> 
> ...


Never done the first 3.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Are you talking to me


Are YOU. Talking to ME?



Cableguynoe said:


> Never done the first 3.


I always travel with locked doors in SF, even when not ride sharing. Once when I was on my way home a not unattractive drunk woman opened the back door and hopped right in.

- "Well hello. This is a nice surprise"
- "Are you my Uber?"
- "Unfortunately no"
- "Ohmigod"

Since then, all doors locked, all the time.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Freshly smoked pax = "Ride Denied!"


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Amos's top 5 rules.

1) Do not pick up shot birds. 

2) Strike while the iron is hot!

3) avoid traffic like the plague

4) Always shower after having sex with passengers!

5) Stack that ca$h!


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> 1) always abuse substances before driving Uber
> 2) always see how fast I can go for bigger tips
> 3) kick babies
> 4) shoot emotional support animals
> ...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jon Stoppable said:


> If the pax has french fries, I get to eat one of them.


Don't worry, they'll leave a few on the seat for you.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Because you never know when a quartet of women will get in the car. Or even a trio. Guaranteed full-volume screechfest. Nothing against women; my girlfriend is one. But when they get together it is LOUD.
> 
> May not be a problem for all but I suffer from hyperacusis.
> 
> It's true that in some states wearing earplugs behind the wheel is outlawed. However, it's not outlawed in other countries such as the UK. Everyone has their own opinions on this. For me personally it's much more dangerous not to use them when there's a loud group of pax in the car.


---------------------------
You actually meant earplugs -- I thought you intended to write Airpods.
When I wear mine, it lessens the noise in the car - like chattering women.
I like that low voice rattling speech the young girls use. They sound ridiculous. Gives me something to smile about for the rest of the day.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Pax love it when you refer to your vehicle as a *4000LB DEATHMACHINE*


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> I like that low voice rattling speech the young girls use. They sound ridiculous. Gives me something to smile about for the rest of the day.


Ah yes, vocal fry. Sounds like you're driving around with a box of frogs on the back seat.

The earplugs go straight in when they start croaking at each other .


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> These are mine, in order of importance:
> 
> 1) Keep all doors locked when empty and when driving to pickup until all pax have been examined curbside and have been deemed suitable for transport
> 
> ...


I make it a rule to never sexually assault my passengers. I find it to be just as valuable a rule as the ones @The Gift of Fish posted. Maybe this should be #6?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberchampion said:


> I make it a rule to never sexually assault my passengers.


That's a dumb rule.

I don't ever rule anything out.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> my girlfriend is one.


Are. you. Sure?


----------



## Justice123 (Jan 23, 2020)

M62 said:


> If a pax calls or texts "where are you?", cancel.


&#128514;



JaxUberLyft said:


> Why earplugs? Wearing them could be a safety issue.


I wear left airpod only, to listen to directions


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

PoorAssUberDriver said:


> Smokers are disgusting and they leave a smell in your car that is detectable to other non smokers and EXTREMELY OFFENSIVE.


I still work part time in refineries and chemical plants. It takes more than a little recycled cigarette smoke to run me off.

Just crack your window open and go for it. Jeez.


----------



## Devil’s Advocate (Jan 29, 2020)

MuchoMiles said:


> If the female is stacked, tell her the back seat is dirty from last passenger.
> 
> put the front seat down like a dentist chair
> 
> ...


Creeper


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Creeper


Coming from a person with your name and picture... yeah, right. LOL


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Because you never know when a quartet of women will get in the car. Or even a trio. Guaranteed full-volume screechfest. Nothing against women; my girlfriend is one. But when they get together it is LOUD.
> 
> May not be a problem for all but I suffer from hyperacusis.
> 
> It's true that in some states wearing earplugs behind the wheel is outlawed. However, it's not outlawed in other countries such as the UK. Everyone has their own opinions on this. For me personally it's much more dangerous not to use them when there's a loud group of pax in the car.


You drive in San Fran where earplugs are outlawed if behind the wheel and your defense is it is Legal in the U.K.? That is special


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> These are mine, in order of importance:
> 
> 1) Keep all doors locked when empty and when driving to pickup until all pax have been examined curbside and have been deemed suitable for transport
> 
> ...


Nailed it! Far too many "soft" drivers with NO BACKBONE on this forum moaning & groaning about crap they actually have control over.



Illini said:


> Wear earplugs?? Can't hear emergency vehicles, can't hear my music, and can't hear what pax may be telling/asking me. I'll pass on that one.


Usually when driving w/earplugs you can still hear "what you want/NEED to hear".
This isn't rocket science.



MuchoMiles said:


> If the female is stacked, tell her the back seat is dirty from last passenger.
> 
> put the front seat down like a dentist chair
> 
> ...


Disgusting post.
This forum needs a THUMBS DOWN option


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

IR12 said:


> Disgusting post.
> This forum needs a THUMBS DOWN option


True story!! But since we don't have one I rely on the Ignore feature.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

If they are so drunk that they need help getting to the car, take off and shuffle. 

Corollary: Always pull up with nose out ready to take off if need be.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

1. The pax is always right. Once they're in my car they're the boss.
2. Always keep a generous supply of drinks, mints and chapstick on hand. Kissing butt = tips galore.
3. Drive the ghetto hoods. You'll be glad you did .


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

1- don't let a passenger with greasy pants enter your vehicle.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

In No particular order:
- If you are a female driver, DON'T pick up Harvey Weinstein or Bill Cosby
- Don't accept an offer from Tom Brady to put air in your tires
- If any passenger in Flint Michigan offers you some water, politely decline, better to hydrate on your own spit
- Believe NOTHING Ted Cruz tells you
- If during your late night trip a passenger ask "have you ever danced with the devil under the pale moon light?", jump out the window...


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> I would replace your #3 with 'I handle all luggage.'


Definitely. I had a passenger get upset because I insisted that he could not load his own luggage. I pointed out some paint chips on my bumper and told him, "If I do that, I roll with it. If you do that, we're going to have a problem and you're going to have to pay for it." After that, everything was good.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

1) Lock doors until you are sure that it is your pax
2) Ask them what their name is? If they say, "What is your name?" before my needed answer, I tell them that for my safety, I need to verify as I have no picture, name or anything else that identifies them as my PAX and they have my license plate #, my vehicle, the color and my photo. Once they give me their name, I give them immediately my name. Only 3 people balked at my request....F 'em and collect the $5.
3) Always ask to make sure they have their phone or any belongings. They are grateful a driver asks and might get a tip for looking out for them.
4) If they want to change destination or stop before their final stop, I make them do it on their app so they cannot blame me for changing the destination to make more money (or something worse).
5) Always have bags for throw ups. I have probably saved 5 to 6 people a big mess and cost. 

Bonus one: Have Febreeze in your door slot so any farts can be masked.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In some states, earphones or headphones, even will get you a summons. I would expect that ear plugs would also get you a summons.


Absolutely true. Then again, so will jaywalking and I'm not concerned about that either.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Because you never know when a quartet of women will get in the car. Or even a trio. Guaranteed full-volume screechfest. Nothing against women; my girlfriend is one. But when they get together it is LOUD.
> 
> May not be a problem for all but I suffer from hyperacusis.
> 
> It's true that in some states wearing earplugs behind the wheel is outlawed. However, it's not outlawed in other countries such as the UK. Everyone has their own opinions on this. For me personally it's much more dangerous not to use them when there's a loud group of pax in the car.


What bullshit.

You ever have a bunch of drunk ass "bros" in the car? They're infinitely worse than a couple of women.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jaackil said:


> You drive in San Fran where earplugs are outlawed if behind the wheel and your defense is it is Legal in the U.K.? That is special


Thanks.



Fozzie said:


> What bullshit.
> 
> You ever have a bunch of drunk ass "bros" in the car? They're infinitely worse than a couple of women.


:rollseyes:

Unsound logic. _y_ indeed can be worse than _x_, but that does not make the observation that _x_ is unpleasant "bullshit"

A simple, easy-to-digest example: Bubonic plague is worse than swine flu. That does mean that swine flu being unpleasant is "bullshit".



uberist said:


> Are. you. Sure?


Yeah. Unlike when I took your "wife" out on for that clandestine meal and got a end-of-first-date surprise later that night . I won't be doing that again!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Jaackil said:


> You drive in San Fran where earplugs are outlawed if behind the wheel and your defense is it is Legal in the U.K.? That is special


Watch out this election. Changes are coming. Left side driving, small cars, and police without guns:


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Watch out this election. Changes are coming. Left side driving, small cars, and police without guns:
> 
> View attachment 409459


As the great Carole King once said, it's too late.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> so will jaywalking


Where I live, jaywalking is encouraged. I have seen someone receive a summons for headphones or two earphones more than once. The City Council imposes the most misguided enforcement demands on the police.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> :rollseyes:
> ...


Yeah sure like you would touch a woman.. not! you were hook on nook from the first time your daddy let you suckle.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

uberist said:


> Yeah sure like you would touch a woman.. not! you were hook on nook from the first time your daddy let you suckle.


Well, as I found out after the dinner date, you certainly don't! Ride him, cowboy. Yeeee haw!


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Well, as I found out after the dinner date, you certainly don't!


BTW my "wife" told me all about your meeting, she said you spun around a$$ in the air and started moaning "not too fast daddy it hurts so Good, stop it some more"



The Gift of Fish said:


> Well, as I found out after the dinner date, you certainly don't! Ride him, cowboy. Yeeee haw!


BTW my "wife" told me all about your meeting, she said you spun around a$$ in the air and started moaning "not too fast daddy it hurts so Good, stop it some more"


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

uberist said:


> BTW my "wife" told me all about your meeting, she said you spun around a$$ in the air and started moaning "not too fast daddy it hurts so Good, stop it some more"


Impossible. Your "wife" couldn't have hurt anyone - he only had a little acorn. Guess you like the smaller male. Whatever floats your boat!


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Impossible. Your "wife" couldn't have hurt anyone - he only had a little acorn. Guess you like the smaller male. Whatever floats your boat!


Your such a mental midget, if I was Gay, nothing you have posted would bother me. And the fact you think you are insulting me, means you dont think Im Gay so either way we have discovered you are a homophobe, and your posts reflect your worse fears.

Problem is your bîţçh boy fears dont transfer to some who could GAF about who what you want to dip your stank rod into...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

uberist said:


> Your such a mental midget, if I was Gay, nothing you have posted would bother me. And the fact you think you are insulting me, means you dont think Im Gay so either way we have discovered you are a homophobe, and your posts reflect your worse fears.
> 
> Problem is your bîţçh boy fears dont transfer to some who could GAF about who what you want to dip your stank rod into...


Calm down, cock jockey!


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Calm down, cock jockey!


Im calm.. enjoy your ban sock puppet...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

uberist said:


> Im calm.. enjoy your ban sock puppet...


Yawn. Go outside and play with the other weeds.


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

Don't eat something that gives you the runs while you are out driving! Made the white castle mistake once, never again.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Can't stand up, not getting in

Don't know my name or your name, not getting in.

If someone else is paying to get your drunk ass outta here, not getting in.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Usually when driving w/earplugs you can still hear "what you want/NEED to hear".
> This isn't rocket science.


Garbage. I wear earplugs on a regular basis in refineries and chemical plants. To have a conversation, you have to stand next to the other person and shout at them.

I get that it's legal to drive if you're deaf. There's no legitimate reason to make yourself deaf, though.

You drive for me like that, you get a one star and a report.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Absolutely true. Then again, so will jaywalking and I'm not concerned about that either.


I had a fat cop once try to stop me for "walking" on a "red" light. I told him it was yellow while I was still walking and he was hugging behind me.

I know that technically the rule is for when you're driving, nothing about as a pedestrian but &#129335;&#127995;‍♀.

There's a block in Berkeley that is notorious for cops hanging around the end of the month and handing people jaywalking tickets.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

1 - save farts for passengers. tell them windows are broken and don't roll down.

2 - never rush to pickup, this arouses contempt in the pax heart - make the bastards wait, go grab a bite to eat or finish a nice book first

3 - try to kiss as many passengers as you can. the record is 63 in a month.

4 - put cologne in a giant spray bottle as soak you clothes before driving. nothing says professionalism better than smelling european.

5 - keep a large banana or cucumber in your pocket and wear tight jeans. after shift look at dashcam is and see who your most perverted passenger was by the how long they stared at the banana. if pockets not big enough stuff between jeans and thigh.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

1. Drive to pickup time must be less than length of trip.


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

1) Always have doors locked 
2) If they sound like a jerk on phone or text...they deserve a cancel.
3) no food/ drink/ smoke...no 
exceptions
4) I never speed so I will NEVER speed for paxholes...so don’t ask.
5) Always look for exits if your pax is not toes to the curb...(For the shuffle)


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

mch said:


> 1) Don't crash
> 
> 2) Just say no to offers of sex, drugs, and hanging out no matter how tempting
> 
> ...


#2 I've had many women flirt with me. But I had a woman that began touching me. She claimed to be a nurse. She seemed upset that I didn't engage with her

#5. I always shower, but on some days my deodorant fails me

#1. I had 2 traffic incidents so far. Both the other driver's fault. 2 insurance payouts to my repair shop.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)




----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

New Uber said:


> I had 2 traffic incidents so far. Both the other driver's fault. 2 insurance payouts to my repair shop.


Hopefully they won't show up on your DMV report. 3 strikes within 3 years and you're out with both Uber and Lyft.



sellkatsell44 said:


> I had a fat cop once try to stop me for "walking" on a "red" light. I told him it was yellow while I was still walking and he was hugging behind me.
> 
> I know that technically the rule is for when you're driving, nothing about as a pedestrian but &#129335;&#127995;‍♀.
> 
> There's a block in Berkeley that is notorious for cops hanging around the end of the month and handing people jaywalking tickets.


I wish the cops would do that in SF. The amount of morons that step off the curb against Big Red Hand is astonishing.

I don't usually stop and shout at strangers in the street, but I had to with one woman who crossed right in front of my car and I had to come to a stop to not hit her. "You're carrying a baby and you're walking across the street when you have a red light. A baby - what's the matter with you?"


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Hopefully they won't show up on your DMV report. 3 strikes within 3 years and you're out with both Uber and Lyft.
> 
> 
> I wish the cops would do that in SF. The amount of morons that step off the curb against Big Red Hand is astonishing.
> ...


I only do it when there's no car. The hk mentality.

however, I have had cars try and cut me off when it's green for me &#129324;.


----------



## Harvey_Ledbetter (Jan 22, 2020)

mch said:


> 2) Just say no to offers of sex, drugs, and hanging out no matter how tempting


Speak for yourself!


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

Jctbay said:


> If people are cocks after you pick them up at home or work, advise that cock you know where they live or work. Then, before they slam the door, be texting Support with a First Come, first served bs complain against them. Maybe file a Cleaning Fee Claim, too. CYA lol...jk by the way. Or am i?


I used that one today actually. Deuce nozzle sat in front seat and told numerous stories of how he can't stand most drivers as they are chumps and have $hitty cars, but stressed how I am not one of "them". I reminded him how all those chumps took him home when he was too drunk to do it himself, and they all know where he lives so he should think about that before $hit talking them. quiet the rest of the ride. Go figure he is a busboy at local pizza place.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Jon Stoppable said:


> If the pax has french fries, I get to eat one of them.


 One of the french fries or one of the passengers?
Please let it be one of the passengers, this world could stand to lose a few X paxholes.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> There is no evidence in my posts to indicate that I listen to pax' conversations. You confuse listening with hearing, which is odd as there is a clear distinction between the two. But I will run through it anyway:
> 
> Listening is voluntary - it is the action of paying attention, in this context to what is being said. We control whether we listen to certain sounds or not.
> 
> Hearing, on the other hand is involuntary - it is the action of perceiving sound. We have no control over what we hear or do not hear. And it is the hearing of excessive noise that affects sufferers of hyperacusis, not whether or not the hearer focuses on what is being said.


You can tune out the NOISE too. People make a ton of noise in my car, but I have to actually concentrate to hear their noise and even more to decipher what they are saying. If they go from soft to loud I figure they are talking to me. Then I'll turn my brain off and start listening and hearing what they are saying. I'm usually too busy watching other drivers, trying to read road construction signs or thinking of what I'm going to eat for dinner. Maybe I'm just exceptional that way.


----------



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> These are mine, in order of importance:
> 
> 1) Keep all doors locked when empty and when driving to pickup until all pax have been examined curbside and have been deemed suitable for transport
> 
> ...


Same here. Nobody under 18 as well. No open containers of alcohol. No kids without car seats. Don't ask me if I have any change for a 20. No, you can't stop at McDonald's without putting it into the app.

One I got recently which happens often, they order an UberX and six people come in. " What's the matter? You have plenty of seats!" that means they're too ****ing cheap to order an XL. sorry, cancel!


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Jon77 said:


> One of the french fries or one of the passengers?


I'm good either way.


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

Addressing the issue about riders with alcoholic beverages. 1 yr, 1800 rides, 4.94 and I bet a solid 20% had drinks. Saturday and Sunday daytime driving on the beach. There is no local LE that would have given me an Open Container citation for keeping drunks off the street, without a doubt.


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

TimmyWeekend said:


> One I got recently which happens often, they order an UberX and six people come in. " What's the matter? You have plenty of seats!" that means they're too @@@@ing cheap to order an XL. sorry, cancel!


If you are an XL driver, upcharge after the ride is complete.... You can do this from the website (I've heard you can do it in the app, but I can't find it).

Go to partners.uber.com --> Select Help in the top right --> Your last trip will display, on the map click on the day and then select the appropriate trip --> In the search bar, type in too many riders --> Click I had too many riders for my vehicle.

If you are eligible for XL, you will be taken to an upcharge request screen for that trip.


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

Jctbay said:


> Addressing the issue about riders with alcoholic beverages. 1 yr, 1800 rides, 4.94 and I bet a solid 20% had drinks. Saturday and Sunday daytime driving on the beach. There is no local LE that would have given me an Open Container citation for keeping drunks off the street, without a doubt.


Just avoid any confrontation and do the ride, then contact Support Via message in Issue with a Trip and explain the situation. Uber did this 2 of 2 times it happened.

Your rider will get a nice surprise of an upgrade to an XL. Maybe charge a cleaning fee, too.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

M62 said:


> If a pax calls or texts "where are you?", cancel.












_"The odds are against it"_


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Keep quiet with the women. They're often not nice riders (I am a woman)
Keep away from wealthy areas.
If a rider calls to ask 'where are you?' Cancel. Cancel. Cancel (agree with that one)
Keep the car clean
Don't allow them to commandeer the bluetooth system


----------



## UberPilot06 (Aug 29, 2017)

1. Let's see.. Unless it has a LARGE bonus attached? I don't go over the Bay bridge during city "Surge" hours. Nor do I take 45 min trips during those times.

2. Set "Last trip" as soon as my passenger/s are in the car. Avoiding base rate trips, with bonus money available nearby.

3. My window, and passenger side rear stay cracked for flow through current toward the passenger (avoiding viral transmission). If they close it. I open the sunroof and my window wider.

4. Rate ALL suspected Underage riders with 1 Star ratings, and blame Extremely Rude behavior.

5. Never wait at the Airport.. GET TO WORK!!


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 412695
> 
> 
> _"The odds are against it"_


"Good Luck, let me know if you made it on time." Cancel.


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

M62 said:


> If a pax calls or texts "where are you?", cancel.












Cancelled your pathetic ass as I rode past you.&#129315;



1.5xorbust said:


> I would replace your #3 with 'I handle all luggage.'


You havent drove a group of drunk pax yet?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Keep ur genitals covered.
Make sure pax keep their genitals covered.


----------



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

Sariandan said:


> If you are an XL driver, upcharge after the ride is complete.... You can do this from the website (I've heard you can do it in the app, but I can't find it).
> 
> Go to partners.uber.com --> Select Help in the top right --> Your last trip will display, on the map click on the day and then select the appropriate trip --> In the search bar, type in too many riders --> Click I had too many riders for my vehicle.
> 
> If you are eligible for XL, you will be taken to an upcharge request screen for that trip.


Thank you. I wasn't thinking. It was late and I was very tired. Next time I will. Thank you!


----------



## Rubio (Mar 16, 2017)

1) Never drive a car that has any depreciation left in it. 

2) Avoid all traffic. You only make money if you're moving. 

3) Always work the airport rush in the early mornings. 

4) Drive like a bat out of hell to get to the pax. 

That's it.


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

Have rideshare insurance with your insurance provider.


Or be ****ed when you run into an incident


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

my only tip,,no one from the ghetto


----------



## ten25 (Oct 4, 2015)

1) After finishing a trip, find somewhere to park and wait for a new one, assuming you're not in the hood, if you're in the hood you should already be offline from last trip mode, get to a decent area and park asap. Only drive to surges that are close and big, they stick for later. Esp useful if you're a select only driver the surges are bigger.

2) Cancel immediately at 5 min unless it's a long enough trip it's worth the wait for. If it's Lyft, call and hang up immediately then cancel. NEVER EVER answer any passenger calls / txt requests unless it's a long trip or if you get a service animal notification.

3) Stay 21+ min away from the hood when waiting for requests unless there is a compelling reason not to (such as surge/bonuses in a reasonable area near the hood). If you do ever accept a request from the hood you should use discretion (nicer hotel/corporate addresses, pax name you recognize from previous trip etc.) . Regardless what anyone says Uber/Lyft isn't safe for drivers. Remember this. Uber said drivers report serious incidents at the same rate as pax (1 in 3333). Those aren't as good odds as they seem at first. If you've done 1k rides that's a 1 in 3.33 chance of a serious safety incident, and you can bet in the hood the odds are much worse, plus events are probably slightly underreported by drivers and/or distorted by Uber. It's far more dangerous for drivers than pax. Always cancel (and get the fee if you can) at slightest sign of any problem or pax w entitled attitude. If there is any problem it's always because the pax is an idiot in some way/doesn't know how to use app (unless you're doing something really wrong...)

4) No long (13 min+) pickups unless they're in an area where chances are extremely high the only places they can go are far away.

5) Contrary to other advice always talk to pax and be cheery even if they're not seeming to be in to it, unless they are on the phone or serious discussion with other pax. If they're in a group try to engage the group. I find that I get more tips on average this way, imo some pax try to avoid conversation so they don't feel the need to tip. You don't have to over do it. Just don't be silent the entire ride or it's just awkward. I have to remind myself of this one.

6) Don't take minors, pax without car seats for small children, more ppl than you have seatbelts for, or extremely drunk ppl etc. Keep doors locked to keep these people out and cancel on their ass to get the fee.

7) Dash cam. Seat covers. Cleaning supplies. Charger for your phone.

8) Always drive for whoever will increase your hourly rate the most at any given point in time. If a pax hands you cash, say "Thank you very much!"


----------



## Rubio (Mar 16, 2017)

I do have a #5. Use that black cherry scented spray they sell at the hood stores!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> 4) If something feels wrong at a pickup, it is wrong. Take nothing on faith - cancel and GTFO of there
> 
> 5) Be firm and in charge of the ride; don't allow any BS from pax


These two all day! And ignore all backseat drivers. My go to is "I follow the app."


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> 1. If you get a bad vibe or any attitude from the pax before you get started,
> cancel the ride. It will be a 1 star and a possible phone in complaint that could get you deactivated, depending on how creative they are.
> 
> 2. Once the timer is up, cancel and go. 0 tolerance. Don't answer any calls. Nothing productive comes from it. And never accept the request you just cancelled on in this situation when they re-request.
> ...


Collect your $15? How do you do that? I've had several pax leave a phone and call me. I go back and give to them. Some give me a tip, some don't. Where are you getting the $15?


BTW, here are my top 6 
#1 Doors locked at all times. Never unlock until name is verified.
#2 Dash cam on at all times.
#3 No pick ups over 8 minutes away (that's far in my market)
#4 No food or smokes in my car. Drinks are ok as long as there is a screw top lid.
#5 Always stay pleasant, unless they give you a reason not to be, then stop the car and ask them to get out.
#6 Always be packing! (keep in in arms reach) You never know when a pax is going to get rough.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> Collect your $15? How do you do that? I've had several pax leave a phone and call me. I go back and give to them. Some give me a tip, some don't. Where are you getting the $15?
> 
> #1 Doors locked at all times. Never unlock until name is verified.
> #2 Dash cam on at all times.
> ...


Pax can only call you after the ride is over, if they reported a lost item. (Assuming you didn't give them your number somehow). Once you return it, pull up that ride in your history and go to the help section and choose returned item. Since they already reported it and U/L allowed them to contact you, you'll be given $15 within a few hours at most usually by either company.

Trick is, you have to wait until they call your phone. If you answer their phone and make plans to return it on your own, it's not "official" and U/L won't give you anything, you are relying on whatever they feel like giving you.

After being stiffed many times for going way out of my way, I always wait until they call me. Guaranteed $15.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> Pax can only call you after the ride is over, if they reported a lost item. (Assuming you didn't give them your number somehow). Once you return it, pull up that ride in your history and go to the help section and choose returned item. Since they already reported it and U/L allowed them to contact you, you'll be given $15 within a few hours at most usually by either company.
> 
> Trick is, you have to wait until they call your phone. If you answer their phone and make plans to return it on your own, it's not "official" and U/L won't give you anything, you are relying on whatever they feel like giving you.
> 
> After being stiffed many times for going way out of my way, I always wait until they call me. Guaranteed $15.


That's interesting to know. Thanks!


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Don't doors lock automatically when you get over, what, 10 mph?


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Dashcam on.
No alcohol drinking (open containers) or eating food
I do not talk about politics, religion, or sex … unless they start it and I feel comfortable/safe. (no nasty music)
No children with out an adult... Baby seats... etc.
Respect the car! also riders must not be dirty or I will pull out a towel/tarp if necessary or decline. They can cancel too.
Put the correct address in please... both pickup and destination.

Other stuff like no sexual assaults... or aggression... That goes with out saying.


----------



## Sproutski (Aug 23, 2018)

M62 said:


> If a pax calls or texts "where are you?", cancel.


Right? I always want to ask "What are you going to do with that information?"


----------

